# Shimano 7850 C24 CL rear hub noise ...



## DavidSmith (Aug 6, 2002)

Hello,
Have checked the forums and a question remains...;

Does anyone with the Shimano 7850 C24 CL wheelset have the experience and hindsight to enlighten me on the evolution, after X period of break-in, of the strange noises and free-spinning factor of the rear hub on this wheelset?

After initial 150 kms, have a very strange and intermittent clicking noise coming from the pawls/ratchet system when freewheeling. Some say this decreases after greater mileage.

Any long-term feedback from owners?

Thanks in advance,
David
Paris, FR


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Are you positive that the noise is coming from the freehub?

First of all if it's a freehub problem and something is broken, I'd try and warranty it. DA wheels carry a 3 year warranty as far as I can remember.

Another possibility is that the actual hub bearings make noise. Sometimes I've come across brand new wheels out of the box that have a "ticking" noise and the problem is that the bearings are not properly greased. If you're feeling like a confident mechanic and have the proper tools try adding a little grease to the bearings and see if that helps.


----------



## DavidSmith (Aug 6, 2002)

*Thanks for the repsonse*



j.king said:


> Are you positive that the noise is coming from the freehub?
> 
> First of all if it's a freehub problem and something is broken, I'd try and warranty it. DA wheels carry a 3 year warranty as far as I can remember.
> 
> Another possibility is that the actual hub bearings make noise. Sometimes I've come across brand new wheels out of the box that have a "ticking" noise and the problem is that the bearings are not properly greased. If you're feeling like a confident mechanic and have the proper tools try adding a little grease to the bearings and see if that helps.



Hello King,
Thanks for the comment. Still working on figuring this out...Rides and rolls perfect, just makes a strange ratcheting noise while freewheeling. Can't imagine Shimano would omit to properly grease their high-end hubs before sending them out. Will continue to monitor within the warranty period anyway.
Thanks,
David


----------



## j.king (Mar 23, 2005)

Shimano does have some pretty amazing quality control. Sometimes weird things can happen though.

Let us know what happens.

Those are some pretty nice wheels by the way. Enjoy!!


----------



## DavidSmith (Aug 6, 2002)

UPDATE - DEC 15 2009 : After further deterioration and malfunction, the 2 month-old rear wheel 7850 C24 CL was sent back to Shimano France for service.

Result : rear hub core unit replaced and END OF PROBLEMS. Sounds like a normal hub, rolls like a normal hub and performs like a normal hub. Hope this continues...


----------



## JSWhaler (Nov 25, 2009)

How do you like these wheels? I have been considering them.


----------



## DavidSmith (Aug 6, 2002)

After about 800 kms and a round-trip to Shimano for service already, I'm not particularly impressed. Had much better luck for last 10 years with Campa wheelsets.


----------

